# CPC-A Long Island, NY



## kah5060 (Jan 17, 2011)

OBJECTIVE:  Seeking a medical coding or front office position in an extraordinary outpatient setting that will utilize my education, skills and knowledge to strengthen your community-based facility's operations.

EDUCATION:
YTI Career Institute					The Pennsylvania State University
Medical Billing and Coding				Human Development Studies
February 2011						Concentration in Health Policy Administration
Cumulative GPA: 4.00					Credits Completed: 136

TRAINING/SKILLS:
•	3M Encoder 
•	Medisoft billing software
•	Medical Front Office/Scheduling 
•	Health Insurance and Claims
•	Anatomy & Physiology I & II
•	ICD-9-CM, CPT-4, and HCPCS coding
•	Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, Publisher)
•	Microsoft Works
•	Windows 98, XP, Vista
•	Medical Terminology I & II

WORK EXPERIENCE:

Meadow Hill Restaurant							York, PA
Server, Hostess, Cashier							May 2008 â€“ Present

Crooked Lake Restaurant							Hammondsport, NY
Server, Hostess, Cashier							June 2002 â€“ August 2007

•	Provide excellent customer service through communication and thorough completion of responsibilities.
•	Successfully trained several new employees.

COLLEGE ACTIVITIES:
•	Alpha Sigma Tau Sorority, Delta Omega Chapter , Vice President
Camp Fire USA, Habit for Humanity, Adopt a Highway, Relay for Life, Muscular Dystrophy Association, American Red Cross Blood Drives, Bounce Marathon (Easter Seals of Central Pennsylvania), various food drives and local community service.
•	National Pan-Hellenic Conference
Set goals, rules and boundaries for the sororities on campus including recruitment, new member initiates and voted on pertinent bylaws to be added to our campus' chapter guidelines. 
Greek Week coordinator, (Fundraise, plan, and run an entire week of events for Penn State Altoona's Greek Community).
•	Penn State Swim Team
•	Volunteering at Olivia's House. (Facilitate healing through grief and loss education.)

January 17, 2010

Dear Hiring Manager: 

I am interested in applying for a front office position in your facility.  Your organization has a reputation for being the best in our community and I would like to expand my efforts beyond the traditional boundaries to provide extraordinary service to your clients effectively and efficiently.

I have excellent communication skills and an aptitude for customer service. My present experience as a student at YTI Career Institute has made it possible for me to focus on providing quality customer service and has also enabled me to work with all types of people. 

I believe that my communication skills, customer service abilities, and positive work ethic would make me an important asset to your community-based facility. Thank you for your consideration, I can be reached at kah5060@gmail.com or (717) 968-6737. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 


Sincerely,

Krista Howard


----------

